
Show HN: Olaf – Acoustic Fingerprinting on the ESP32 and in the Browser - joren-
https://0110.be/posts/Olaf_-_Acoustic_fingerprinting_on_the_ESP32_and_in_the_Browser
======
timonoko
ESP32 is a source of infinite frivolity. My latest project does exactly
nothing, except when certain door is opened. Then it logs into Wifi and
continues to do nothing. Except now my desktop computer can ping that address
and inform me the bloody door is open.

~~~
ed25519FUUU
What’s funny is that it’s still probably cheaper to do it this way than with
wireless reed switches, which often cost more but are much simpler??

~~~
fluffything
Maybe for other people, not for me.

My free time is very expensive.

An ESP32 costs nothing compared to the cost of my free time, and comes with
wifi and bluetooth, which makes many things simpler.

Other solutions whose hardware costs less than an ESP32 cost me a lot of time,
and end up being infinitely more expensive than the ESP32 approach.

------
alufers
I see a very zealous and illegal, albeit useful application: I could hide an
ESP32 with a relay inside of a circuit breaker and install it in my neighbor's
breaker box, cutting their power every time they start blasting obnoxious
disco music at 3 AM.

~~~
tinus_hn
You’d probably make a lot of money if you had something that could tell what
music is obnoxious (and what is not)

~~~
stepbeek
All music is at 3AM. We're halfway there!

~~~
lanewinfield
Wo-ah! Livin' on a prayer!

------
ourcat
I'm constantly impressed by the ESP32 and have dabbled in a few project ideas.

You could even use them to talk to other ESP32 devices (in other dresses!)
using WiFi/UDP, Bluetooth LE or Espressif's own 'ESP-Now' mesh networking
(which recently blew my mind).

I've done a few RGB LED Matrix based ESP32 projects now. This project has
given me a few ideas.

Thanks!

------
eigenvalue
He should get in touch with Disney’s merchandising department and send them a
prototype. Nothing would stop them from just copying the idea without
compensation, but doesn’t seem like much downside to trying since he made it
for fun for his daughter.

~~~
dariosalvi78
being Disney, they would sue him, regardless what

~~~
iancmceachern
Yeah, Disney sued my Dad, a small jewelry store owner, for having a charm,
which he purchased from a supplier, that looked too much like Bambi. It was
just a little silver deer charm he bought from a wholesale supplier. They sent
someone to his store, and sued him over one charm.

------
draugadrotten
I am so happy for your daughter. Such great memories she will have of her
father. Thanks for sharing, this gave me an idea...

------
rexfuzzle
How well would this work towards voice activated things, i.e. "Hey Olaf, make
it rain?" which turns the sprinklers on.

~~~
joren-
These type of algorithms are only able to match audio when the audio was added
to an index beforehand. So it only capable to match pre-recorded audio. A live
rendition of a text or song would not work since it would not match the index.

~~~
black_puppydog
That would be the domain of mycroft.ai

------
tantalor
What is the demo supposed to do when it positively recognizes the song?

------
l3_
Definitely didn't just sing Let It Go :) Awesome stuff!

~~~
082349872349872
Have you definitely not just sung it in ancient greek yet?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX_MSrE9WtE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX_MSrE9WtE)

------
snovv_crash
Very cool! What's the license for Olaf?

~~~
blackbear_
Don't forget about patents, from their README:

> Please be aware of the patents US7627477 B2 and US6990453 and perhaps
> others. They describe techniques used in algorithms implemented within Olaf.
> These patents limit the use of Olaf under various conditions and for several
> regions. Please make sure to consult your intellectual property rights
> specialist if you are in doubt about these restrictions. If these
> restrictions apply, please respect the patent holders rights. The main aim
> of Olaf is to serve as a learning platform on efficient (embedded) acoustic
> fingerprinting algorithms.

------
dgellow
Very cool project, thanks for sharing.

------
totetsu
Amazing

